# elevel w/switchspeed using air lift block manifolds



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

Been thinking about switching from Autopilot to elevel w/ switchspeed and am wondering if anyone has wired the air lift block manifolds up with the elevel ecu... if so, do you happen to have a diagram?
What are your thoughts on using the air lift blocks as opposed to the vu4?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

**STEVE** said:


> Been thinking about switching from Autopilot to elevel w/ switchspeed and am wondering if anyone has wired the air lift block manifolds up with the elevel ecu... if so, do you happen to have a diagram?
> What are your thoughts on using the air lift blocks as opposed to the vu4?


your kind of talking about two different things here. 

E-level and switchspeed are seperate systems

The controller is identical basically

the difference is E level, the 1, 2 ,3 buttons are your preset auto adjusting ride heights which require installation of the leveling sensors

On the switchspeed controller the 1, 2, 3 are 'speed' settings which send a pulse signal to your valves to make it go up and down faster or slower. 

There is roughly a $700 difference in cost between the two. (with a switchspeed setup, youll get the ECU, controller, harnesses. With an e-level setup youll get the ECU, controller, and level sensors)


I personally have asco valves which a switchspeed ECU and controller. It is no different than wiring and AVS box to airlift manifolds. The ECU will come with a pre-cut harness which you will them wire to the manfolds accordingly. In the tech-section on bagriders.com they have a diagram for airlift manifolds, and the ECU for your accuair controller will include one for their harness so its very easy to match it all up.

From what ive seen from doing other installs, the switchspeed 'speed' settings are much more crisp on an Accuair manifold VS. my valves. Ive never ran one with the airlift manifolds but it will 100% work, i just cant say how different itll be. 

If financially its in the cards, i would buy the manifold as well either way because then youll have a plug and play system from your manifold to ECU.


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

blue bags said:


> your kind of talking about two different things here.
> 
> E-level and switchspeed are seperate systems
> 
> ...


what do u guys think about matching the avs7 with vu4. is it worth saving a few dollars over the switchspeed kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

As bluebags said, the mating of the e-Level system to the AutoPilot manifolds will function properly. However, you will experience better results when you pair the SwitchSpeed or e-Level with the VU4 manifold. 

Let me look around to see if I can dig up some diagrams for you :thumbup::beer:



BigMeecH said:


> what do u guys think about matching the avs7 with vu4. is it worth saving a few dollars over the switchspeed kit?


We mate the AVS box to the VU4 manifold in our Advanced Analog Kit. It's a great pairing and extremely simple to wire up. If you want to go switchspeed/e-Level down the road you just pick up a new harness and you're golden. :thumbup::beer:

Honestly, if you have the cash, go for the SwitchSpeed. It won't disappoint!


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> As bluebags said, the mating of the e-Level system to the AutoPilot manifolds will function properly. However, you will experience better results when you pair the SwitchSpeed or e-Level with the VU4 manifold.
> 
> Let me look around to see if I can dig up some diagrams for you :thumbup::beer:
> 
> ...


i just dont c whats the difference between the avs switch box and the switchspeed controller since the pre sets are non functional


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

BigMeecH said:


> i just dont c whats the difference between the avs switch box and the switchspeed controller since the pre sets are non functional


The difference is the burst technology which is incorporated into the ECU. It allows the user to program three different speeds at which the actuators open and close. It's actually a very cool system and works extremely well. It allows you to have precise control over your 'switch box' by pulsing the valves at a very high rate such that the car moves a very small amount with each adjustment.

Check it out here.


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

blue bags said:


> your kind of talking about two different things here.
> 
> E-level and switchspeed are seperate systems
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was referring to elevel w/ touchpad as opposed to elevel w/ rocker. Thanks for the great information though. From what I understand elevel is a direct plug and play with the vu4 manifold, whereas the harnesses would have to cut and spliced with the air lift blocks. Am I wrong?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

**STEVE** said:


> Yeah, I was referring to elevel w/ touchpad as opposed to elevel w/ rocker. Thanks for the great information though. From what I understand elevel is a direct plug and play with the vu4 manifold, whereas the harnesses would have to cut and spliced with the air lift blocks. Am I wrong?


No sir, you are correct. The e-Level + VU4 is a plug and play setup whereas the e-Level + AutoPilot manifolds would require splicing the harness and hardwiring the two (in this case three) together.


----------



## mike4-vr6 (Jun 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> No sir, you are correct. The e-Level + VU4 is a plug and play setup whereas the e-Level + AutoPilot manifolds would require splicing the harness and hardwiring the two (in this case three) together.


Hey Andrew. Looking to upgrade my switchspeed to e-level and use my apv2 manifold. You wouldnt happen to have any diagrams indicating how to mate the two would you?


----------

